# Ryanair - flight cancellations



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Over the next six weeks Ryanair plan to cancel approx. 60 flights DAILY.

this list is not set in stone so check before you leave for airport!

http://fr-prod-static-pdf.s3-website-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/flightcancellations.pdf

Fortunately Portugal at present does not appear to be badly affected


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I have heard that Norwegian Air have been poaching Ryanair crew with better pay and conditions and that it as nothing to do with scheduling holidays but needless to say O'Leary is never going to admit it (if true). No surprise there then


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

Maybe Norwegian Air have been poaching Ryanair because they have bigger seats for the pilots with bigger wallets.

Fred


----------

